# Rear Window Trim Install



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

I wanna go bald i have the trim but not sure on how to install the clips or rivets to snap the trim on any help would be appreciated


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

only real way to do the upper and sides is to remove the back window. small holes with flat head screws the size of the og studs. i would just use double sided tape not the cheap wal-mart shit try a paint supply store


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

x2 on pulling the window. use stainless steel screws or t rivit replacement screws. drill the hole and use a little gasket glue before installing the screw.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

dwnsouth985 said:


> I wanna go bald i have the trim but not sure on how to install the clips or rivets to snap the trim on any help would be appreciated


IVE GOT THE SAME PROBLEM ON MY 79 COUPE ??


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

posted the fix


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*X3; You would need to take off the back window to install these T screws or these T rivets especially made for clips.

I have them in stock too.

-Chapo
562-276-6005*


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*You would also need 14 of these correct clips for the hard top trims, when converting your vinyl top to a hard top. "bald top"

I Also have these clips in stock.

-Chapo
562-276-6005









*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

After i totally remove all fabric and foam, I will
Have to remove the rear glass? How far in will I have to place the screws or riviets? Are the screws easier than the rivet? Why does the glass have to be removed?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Because the t studs sit in a little and the rivit gun wont fit. Glass has to come out even with screws. I like the rivits but ive used both. Mr lac might know the distance on the clips. I dont being that I kept the vinyl


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mr LAC fill me in on the details on install and the prices of a set of clips i have the trim already


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Any body with info on how to measure to install the clips to make the trim fit


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

dwnsouth985 said:


> After i totally remove all fabric and foam, I will
> Have to remove the rear glass? How far in will I have to place the screws or riviets? Are the screws easier than the rivet? Why does the glass have to be removed?


do you have to take the glass out if you use the screws? it seams that it would be easier than using a bulky rivet gun


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

No it doesnt matter You still got to drill the hole and its got to be perpendicular to the frame. If not the clips wont sit flush which will cause your trim to not attach.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

you,ll want to replace the glass anyway the vinyl top glass has the black surround different than the baldy and the interior trim is also different


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

<<<DR.J>>> said:


> you,ll want to replace the glass anyway the vinyl top glass has the black surround different than the baldy and the interior trim is also different


x3


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

how much for the screws and clips?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I have screws. 1.00 each. They are a specialty Rivit and u wont find them just anywhere


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I want to install the vinyl trim molding on my glasshouse thetrim that runs on the bottom of the quarter glass . Wat do I need? The original had like studs where plastic clips on the trim slipped on to


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

some good info in this thread, can you use them screws or rivets when makin any car "BALD"?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

I wanna put the trim/molding for the vinyl top on a bald glasshouse


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

npazzin said:


> some good info in this thread, can you use them screws or rivets when makin any car "BALD"?


 Yes those rivits and screws are the official replacement for factory T Studs..... any car...... any where.......any trim........ so and so forth


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

80-89 CADILLAC COUPE DE' VILLE REAR WINDOW TRIMS (NO VINYL TOP) KITS & PARTS


----------

